# Any other wordaholics out there?



## Gryphonette (Mar 29, 2008)

Joshua (I hope he doesn't mind my mentioning him) and I have a lot of fun playing Scramble (think Boggle) and Scrabulous (think Scrabble) at Facebook.

Actually, since he regularly pounds me to a pitiful puddle, _he's_ probably having more fun than _I_, but still...I do enjoy playing with words. ;^)

Both these games can be played with multiple players, so I thought perhaps a few of y'all would like to join us.


----------



## toddpedlar (Mar 29, 2008)

Gryphonette said:


> Joshua (I hope he doesn't mind my mentioning him) and I have a lot of fun playing Scramble (think Boggle) and Scrabulous (think Scrabble) at Facebook.
> 
> Actually, since he regularly pounds me to a pitiful puddle, _he's_ probably having more fun than _I_, but still...I do enjoy playing with words. ;^)
> 
> Both these games can be played with multiple players, so I thought perhaps a few of y'all would like to join us.



Bring it on, sister!


----------



## toddpedlar (Mar 29, 2008)

joshua said:


> I hope Todd's more frequent with scramble than he is with Scrabulous!



Well, now 

I just can't spend all day on facebook


----------



## Timothy William (Mar 29, 2008)

I am an enthusiastic, though not especially good, Scrabble player. Never played through Facebook, though I've seen the application. Of course it doesn't help that all you Americans spell half the words incorrectly.


----------



## Davidius (Mar 29, 2008)

That sounds like a lot of fun! When do you play?


----------



## Davidius (Mar 29, 2008)

Are we allowed to use words in other languages?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 29, 2008)

I enjoy Scrabble, Wordsters and Taboo.


----------



## Davidius (Mar 29, 2008)

joshua said:


> When you challenge me!



En garde!


----------



## Gryphonette (Mar 29, 2008)

Pretty much anytime. One needn't be online at the same time, you see. The game'll sit and wait for you. ;^)


----------



## Gryphonette (Mar 29, 2008)

*If it's commonly used in English.*



Davidius said:


> Are we allowed to use words in other languages?



For instance, jete - a French ballet term - is a legitimate word.


----------



## dswatts (Mar 29, 2008)

Gryphonette said:


> Davidius said:
> 
> 
> > Are we allowed to use words in other languages?
> ...



"jete" is a "commonly used" word in English?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Mar 29, 2008)

I would be interested...


----------



## Gryphonette (Mar 29, 2008)

If you're involved in ballet, it is.

It's utterly _incredible_ the weird words these games allow! Trust me, just click letters...every now and again something will count that you had no idea was a word.


----------



## Gryphonette (Mar 29, 2008)

Then head to Facebook, get an account, and search for Anne Ivy.

Okay, fine. I'm not imaginative. I just used my name. 

Add as friend, I'll accept and invite you to play.

Nothing to it! ;^p

The way my games have been going, you'll be whapping me with the keyboard equivalent of a baseball bat in no time at all.


----------

